# DC Open who's who



## chris410 (Jan 29, 2010)

I think most of us will be populating the DC Open, I have not met anyone from the forum in person so please introduce yourself if you see me. I will have a black baseball cap with the numbers 410 on the back. (410 is my licensed race number)

I'm looking forward to meeting some of you and learning a lot. Best of luck to everyone!


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 29, 2010)

With most competitions I've been to, there were nametags. :d

Not saying this post is a bad idea, just making a point.


----------



## chris410 (Jan 29, 2010)

4Chan said:


> With most competitions I've been to, there were nametags. :d
> 
> Not saying this post is a bad idea, just making a point.



Point taken, this is my first competition so I have no idea how they are run so, I wanted to make sure I met the people on the forum who have helped out. I suppose people could put their forum name under their actual name.

Also, I chose the Off-Topic section to avoid creating a post some would find useless within the other forums. If this is the wrong area my apologies to the mods.


----------



## Kian (Jan 29, 2010)

Sounds like a good idea. A lot of us will know each other, but for those of you that are newer, this can help.

For what it's worth, this is me, Kian Barry... (and yes I will always be wearing a red Rutgers hat.)







And this is my brother Kyle


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll have a white Nike hoodie (with a black swoosh) on.
Can't wait.


----------



## masterofthebass (Jan 29, 2010)

4Chan said:


> With most competitions I've been to, there were nametags. :d
> 
> Not saying this post is a bad idea, just making a point.



That's obviously more of a regional thing, since I've been to like 4 competitions with name tags.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 29, 2010)

Ah yes, mister Cohen is right.

My mistake for assuming that. D:


----------



## ShadenSmith (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll be in a KOII shirt. There will probably be two of us wearing them, so look for the more handsome one.


----------



## nlCuber22 (Jan 29, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> I'll be in a KOII shirt. There will probably be two of us wearing them, so look for the more handsome one.



Or you could look for the guy with 30 2x2s


----------



## blah (Jan 29, 2010)

ShadenSmith said:


> I'll be in a KOII shirt. There will probably be two of us wearing them, so look for the more handsome one.


Three. Look for the most handsome one.


----------



## Tim Reynolds (Jan 29, 2010)

Kian said:


> (and yes I will always be wearing a red Rutgers hat.)



Of course =P

I'll be scrambling/judging a lot, or solving clock. I wear glasses. Not sure what I'll be wearing yet...I'll figure that out eventually.


----------



## teller (Jan 29, 2010)

I'm really psyched, looking forward to meeting everyone! I'll be the older guy with glasses and a ponytail.


----------



## Kian (Jan 29, 2010)

Tim Reynolds said:


> I'll be scrambling/judging a lot, or solving clock. I wear glasses. Not sure what I'll be wearing yet...I'll figure that out eventually.



Apart from solving a clock, you are describing me as well...


----------



## Bryan (Jan 29, 2010)

Kian said:


> Sounds like a good idea. A lot of us will know each other, but for those of you that are newer, this can help.
> 
> For what it's worth, this is me, Kian Barry... (and yes I will always be wearing a red Rutgers hat.)



Pictures are worth a thousand words, and usually contain less typos.

Kian, will you have two women by you at the competition too?


----------



## Kian (Jan 29, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Kian, will you have two women by you at the competition too?



Yeah, just two. Nothing really showy, I don't want to get in the way.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 29, 2010)

I'll be wearing a brown jacket and a black fedora. I'll have my FII in my hand. Lol.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 29, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Pictures are worth a thousand words, and usually contain less typos.
> 
> Kian, will you have two women by you at the competition too?



He will have two non-matching half-women, one of whom is holding a bottle of his urine. And a small, unseen child will be grasping sadly at his sleeve.


----------



## JBCM627 (Jan 29, 2010)

DavidWoner said:


> He will have two non-matching half-women, one of whom is holding a bottle of his urine. And a small, unseen child will be grasping sadly at his sleeve.


Wow, that does sort of look like pee. That it is in a water bottle makes it even more suspicious.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 29, 2010)

Actually, I take my previous statement back. I may wear my Cubesmitsh shirt for once. But then again, I may not, as it is very itchy and annoying. 

Wearing my "I Reject Your Reality and Substitute my own" T-Shirt is also a possibility.

Maybe I'll just bring all three shirts and change between them. 

You know, just look for the fedora. Lol.


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jan 29, 2010)

i plan to wear an ENOVA shirt. Im going to be the only one that is using a rubiks storebought (to my knowledge) my friend decided to slam my C4U cube on the floor.


----------



## joey (Jan 29, 2010)

Hopefully I'll be going. I'll be the guy getting the good times.


----------



## CitricAcid (Jan 29, 2010)

^Ha!


----------



## Kian (Jan 29, 2010)

JBCM627 said:


> DavidWoner said:
> 
> 
> > He will have two non-matching half-women, one of whom is holding a bottle of his urine. And a small, unseen child will be grasping sadly at his sleeve.
> ...



As college students you guys should know better about what that might be... She's not carrying a bottle of ludicrously concentrated pee.


----------



## DavidWoner (Jan 29, 2010)

Kian said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



Well if she was standing next to anyone else it would be obvious, but given her present company it's probably that things are not what they seem.


----------



## iSpinz (Jan 29, 2010)

Kian said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



Orange juice!


----------



## Bryan (Jan 29, 2010)

Kian said:


> JBCM627 said:
> 
> 
> > DavidWoner said:
> ...



Mountain Dew comes in it's own bottle. Why did she transfer it? Did she fill it from a fountain? Or perhaps was being economical and had a 2-liter? :confused:


----------



## Ethan Rosen (Jan 29, 2010)

Bryan said:


> Cain said:
> 
> 
> > JBCM627 said:
> ...



Well it could have come in a can. I know that sometimes when I have a drink that comes in a can, and I need to move somewhere else, I'll sometimes dump it into a water bottle if I'm not close to done with it. MY guess is on monster energy drink. That explain's Cain's college post. These girls probably spent most of the prior night studying and needed some energy so they could function better in class... and with Cain.


----------



## Kian (Jan 29, 2010)

Ethan Rosen said:


> Bryan said:
> 
> 
> > Cain said:
> ...



You better watch it, once Cain is Able to, he's been known to wreak some havoc.


----------



## Cyrus C. (Jan 29, 2010)

I thought it was alcohol.


----------



## maggot (Jan 29, 2010)

when i was college, i used to drink water, things you can put into water w/ water, or beer... more of the first two because i am poor lol


----------



## ElderKingpin (Jan 29, 2010)

You better watch it, once *Cain* is *Able* to, he's been known to wreak some havoc.[/QUOTE]

Im sorry, but that just sounded like a Bible joke x_X


----------



## Bob (Jan 29, 2010)

i'll be the one getting pissed off at everyone and yelling for no good reason...or maybe i'll just sit back and watch :O


----------



## rowehessler (Jan 29, 2010)

i will be in jeans and a black sweater probably( my basic wardrobe these days). Plus, ill most likely have a 20oz bottle of mountain dew with me at all times.


----------



## joey (Jan 29, 2010)

I think most people know you by now rowe


----------



## miniGOINGS (Jan 29, 2010)

Mountain Dew!!!


----------



## Kian (Jan 29, 2010)

joey said:


> I think most people know you by now rowe



who the hell is rowe hessler?


----------



## Bryan (Jan 29, 2010)

Kian said:


> joey said:
> 
> 
> > I think most people know you by now rowe
> ...



Who's Bob Burton?


----------



## chris410 (Jan 30, 2010)

joey said:


> I think most people know you by now rowe



I did not know who Rowe was, when I judged him...and he finished with a 10 flat I was like  Then someone told me who he was...I feel pretty lucky to have judged him twice...pretty amazing to watch him solve! 

Good meeting so many of you and I look forward to seeing some of you at other competitions. Now, off to learn how to solve the 2x2 a bit faster!

Thanks Evan and everyone involved who put the competition together.


----------

